# How to check when I registered my mac?



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

I know my first year is coming up, and need to purchase APP within the first year I just want to make sure I have not past the one year mark, how do I check when I first registered my mac?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

tacsniper said:


> I know my first year is coming up, and need to purchase APP within the first year I just want to make sure I have not past the one year mark, how do I check when I first registered my mac?


https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do


----------

